# Supercharged Integra



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

A guy I know has just supercharged his b18c1 2 door Integra with Jackson Racing and claims to achieved an "estimate" of 220whp. My question is that if a GA16DET could achieve enough to hand the integra its ass in the quarter mile. Maybe not hand it its ass but win. My thought was since i havent seen a GA16DET with that kind of power maybe not as of yet but it would be nice to hear some opinions.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2003)

a GA16DET with more then 220whp? possible but not worth the money (in my opinion). hotshot's (either the only or one of the only companies to even provide a turbo kit for the GA16DE) turbo kit only pushes about 160hp http://lion.esosoft.net/hotshot.com/turbo/200sx_pics/turbovsstock.jpg. and the kit cost $3739. this is already on 7psi. for 220whp not using nitrous, you'd need to install forge pistons, forge rods, new cams, head work, with FMIC, new injectors, fuel pump, reprogrammed ecu or e-manage (or stand-alone), and a damn good exhaust. plus all the electronic goodies. i'd predict about 220-250whp if this set up was built and tuned extremely well. almost anythings possible, i'm sure there's probably some way to take the GA16DE to 300hp. but look how much money you'd already spend just to get to 220-270whp. 4000 hotshot turbo kit + 800 (pistons and rods) + 500 (cams) + 600 (headwork) + 700 (FMIC with piping) + 400 (new injectors) + 150 (fuel pump) + 1000 (reprogrammed ecu or e-mangae) + $600 (good exhaust and piping) + 400 (electronics) = $9150 (grand total). plus some of these prices are without shipping and you also need to look at labor. WHY? when you could just buy an SR20DET and get about 400hp out of it with about 1/2 the money. 

well i hope this made sense and helped!!!


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

didnt boostboy put some crazy numbers on his GA or was it the CA?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

CA

Chef had a dyno of 210 (although the graph was a bit fishy) and I don't think he did anything to the engine yet. He blew a head gasket on a 15 psi run or something.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

yeh thats true jdm, but its like when people ask to swap the sr20 they say...its not worth it but when you wanna get power from a GA thats already in there its not worth it either. plus the hotshot kit already comes with the FMIC but i guess that doesnt really make a difference in all of the cost total.


----------



## SE-RtinMI (Nov 3, 2002)

The price you'd spend to get that power you could have a SR20det putting close to 275whp. Plus the option to upgrade down the road and make high 300's on pump gas


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

do you think for the price of the hotshot turbo kit i could get a sr20det bluebird with TMIC with all of the mounts and clips actually installed(swapped) including new ECU?...my goal is to do create some power with forced induction...how ever much power to get with $5,000. At this point i just want forced induction in my car whether its sr20det or GA hotshot turbo kit...from this point you guys are making it quite clear to do sr20det...its alot of work i know so ill ask this question...."What would you do to a 1.6 GA16DE engine if you had $5,000 to spend?" whether its swap...turbo kit or what have you.


----------

